# Youtube Impersonation



## Seth (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought I recognized Rick's video but I didn't know he was Russian.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnl3wd0oW4



You might have to go to youtube to see that this vid is someone named kasumirussia


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 12, 2013)

I have seen my videos embedded on sites all over the world, yet never seen anyone re upload one before.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2013)

&#1059;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1086;&#1082;!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 13, 2013)

Also, another Russian account, probably same person has the same vid with 1400 hits. I remember a while ago tracking some views back to a russian forum talking about the honesuki and my vid was embedded there. I guess that wasn't good enough so they dl'd it edited it and re uploaded. Whatevs.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 13, 2013)

I let my GM guys use my Tojiro bread knife because they cut way more bread than I do. They both ended up buying their own the same week. When they both came in with them, one says to the other "Did you see the video of the dude cutting up brioche and watermelons and all sorts of crap with his bread knife set to some dubstep beat!?" "Yeah!" I interject with "Oh yeah...that's Rick."


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 13, 2013)

Hahahaha I've had people come in with the knife bag and tell me their brother or sister saw this awesome video on you tube with the bag so they bought it for them. And their response was the same as yours, "Oh yeah, that was my boss Rick."


----------



## Seth (Apr 13, 2013)

Embedding is one thing, re-uploading to youtube seems like posing. So I'm looking around the tube for interesting cutting vids and see this kasumirussia guy and I'm thinking sh&t, I recognize the technique, the glove, the vitamix... Rick, clearly you are famous and need to figure how to convert that cash!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 13, 2013)

Rick, you need to "up your game" and "take it to the next level".
I think your next vid should be shot from the restroom. Maybe make a meal (like Kramer from Seinfeld) in the shower. Wear clothes, I mean I am crazy, but I'm not a perv.
There also needs to be some meaningless pineapple slashing a'la S.F. I mean bring out the big guns!

But seriously, it's cool that you do this. You get a chance to educate and inspire people all over the world. It would be nice to get a little $$$ though!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 13, 2013)

Rick, your famous! 

This actually just happened to my 11 year old daughter. She is a huge 80's fan, and makes vids about Punky Brewster and Alf, as well as some surprisingly entertaining stop-motions shorts.


----------

